# A couple CO2 questions...



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, it's been a long time since. I'm new to the whole pressurize system and I have a couple of questions for anyone who can share their experience and knowledge. I haven't bought it yet but probably I will early this week. 
This is what I'm plannning to buy:
20lb co2 tank
milwauke MA957 : Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator
includes Automatic Solenoid, Needle Valve, and Bubble Counter
Hagen co2 ladder

1) Using a 20lb co2 tank, how long would it last on a 110 Gallon tank (does it also depend on how many bubbles are produced per minute)?
2) How reliable/good is the Milwauke MA 957: dual gauge co2 regulator?
3) Can anyone tell me about the automatic solenoid it comes with? Being automatic, can I have it shut off during the night and have it turn on again in the morning a bit before the lights come on?
4) Where can I buy extra co2 proof tubing? 
5) What type of reactor would be good for a 110 gallon tank Or should I hoook it up to a powerhead?

All the help would be great, thanks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi WW,

1) A 20lb tank/cylinder should last anywhere from 1-2 years depending on bps; bubbles per second. I know that one can get 1 year from a 10lb @3bps.

2) They've had a few various issues last year but hopefully they have addressed them

3) The solenoid valve is closed when there is no power feeding the unit. One can either plug it into a timer with the lights or a pH controller.

4) One can use the coloured vinyl tubing from HD or neoprene made by CoraLife.

5) The Hagen ladder won't be enough to diffues the CO2 effectively through out the aquarium. I recommend a CO2 reactor in which you can either hook a PH to it or plumb it to the outflow of a canister filter. A much more efficient method of incorporating CO2 in to the water. You can either DIY it or buy a manufactured (AquaMedic 1000 reactor) unit for ~$110 from BA-Online.

HTH


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the info Wilson. What issues have they had in the past?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've come across a weak spring in the blowoff valve on the reg leading to a major loss of CO2 once. A 10lb cylinder was empty in a week...LOL.

The only other issue that I have heard about is solenoid failure where the valve either stays open or closed due the piston sticking. Most likely from corrosion from water seeping from the bubble counter due to a minor design flaw in the BC's placement.

Ideally there should be a check valve to prevent this from happening but there isn't. Replacing the solenoid valve when the need arises could be an impossible task as they might have used "pipe dope" in it's assembly. It makes a very strong bond and taking it apart could be a major task in itself. I'll ask a plumber friend of mine to find out more details. 

Otherwise it's just checking the unit out to make sure that the solenoid doesn't stick and go from there.

HTH


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks again Wilson


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

No problemo...glad to be of help


----------



## trfjason (Sep 25, 2006)

Where can I get a CO2 tank in Mississauga?

Thanks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've bought my CO2 bottles from CamCarb. Roughly ~$100/10lb and ~$135/20lb.

http://www.camcarb.com/

I know Holocron bought his from Norwood Fire Extinguisher in Etobicoke. They are the exact same 10lb that BA sells for ~$200. IIR, he bought his for ~$75.

http://www.yellowpages.ca/business/ON/North+York/carbon+dioxide/0,3/1788178.html?src=&stype=si

HTH


----------



## trfjason (Sep 25, 2006)

Where can I get a refill of CO2? The same place too?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

CamCarb charges $20 for a fill. Not sure of Norwood.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I deleted those bickering posts because they didn't really help the original poster. 

Also, commercial related posts came up. PLease keep commercial posts to the marketplace.

Fishgovno, I'll PM you.


----------



## Fish Dude (Oct 31, 2006)

wtac said:


> 5) The Hagen ladder won't be enough to diffues the CO2 effectively through out the aquarium. I recommend a CO2 reactor in which you can either hook a PH to it or plumb it to the outflow of a canister filter. A much more efficient method of incorporating CO2 in to the water. You can either DIY it or buy a manufactured (AquaMedic 1000 reactor) unit for ~$110 from BA-Online.


I know that from most people's experience the Hagen ladder doesn't diffuse enough CO2 with a pressurized system, but when I actually hooked it up and tried it for the hell of it, it turned out to work great for me.

I'm running at about 150-160 bpm and getting approximately 95% diffusion on each bubble. It's holding my 125g steady at 7.1-7.3 pH and with a KH of 15, my CO2 ppm is ~25-35.


----------

